# BR03-92 winding mechanism question



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello fellow BR freaks, I just purchased a BR03-92 brand new and I'm wondering about the winding mechanism. I was reading the manual and it says that the movement does not have a stopper to avoid too much pressure on the winder. does this mean it's possible to put too much pressure on the winder? or does this mean the lack of a stopper is a feature which prevents too much pressure? so far I have set the date according to the rule in the book, as well as wound it no more than 40 times after the movement stops completely, and everything has functioned flawlessly, I am just asking to prevent any possible damage to my new baby. thanks for taking the time to read and respond. cheers


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

No automatic watch has a stopper on the crown like the one of manually wound movements. There is a clutch that slips once the spring is fully wound so there is no danger at all to damage the watch if you turn the crown for too long.

Someone says that in the long run you damage the clutch if you turn the crown too many times every day and this sounds reasonable. You do not actually need to do that though: it is enough to wear your watch and when you find it stopped for lack of use it is enough to wind it up as you say for 20-40 turns.

BTW: congrats for your purchase!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"No automatic", guess again.


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

thank you! definitely love this watch. kinda want another BR! possibly WW1 or BR02


----------



## Swissmade91 (Feb 25, 2014)

so my BR03 actually has been acting up lately, it feels like something is slipping when i wind it, but when it was new it would wind up smoothly without the "clicking" im hearing now. althought it starts right up and ticks just fine, it feels like something is up. also, this morning when i wound it, as i turned the crown the oscillating weight spun around with it. It was quite weird. Thinking about bringing it in to the AD and possibly sending it out on warranty. If it is a problem, it's unfortunate, however I love this watch and am glad to have the BR warranty for such issues.


----------

